# We Need Your Votes Please!!!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jon and I (as well as a few members here) are also members of the Facebook group Benefits of Raw Feeding. They are holding a contest for a new profile picture. Members are to post up a picture of their dog(s) eating raw! Both Jon and I submitted a picture to the contest (I urge you all to participate!!!) and we need them to be "liked" by as many people possible. The picture that has the most "likes" by February 1st wins!!!

My picture:

Fan photos from The Benefits of Raw Feeding. | Facebook

Jon's picture:

Fan photos from The Benefits of Raw Feeding. | Facebook

Thanks!!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Liked!!! :thumb:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Both voted for! :hungry:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Apparently if you're not already a member of the group you have to join to "vote" 

Either way all votes are highly appreciated!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Voted for both. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I voted for all three. _ I_ saw your pack, Kim. :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Voted for all!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha thanks guys!!! :thumb:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Done & Done
Good Luck Guys!!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Liked and liked! Good luck!!


----------

